# Worming tablets



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Jazz had her worming tablets from vet yesterday - she was very quiet last night and this morning I came down to a big poo waiting for me (she has only done this once since we had her - on her 1st night). She's been out this morning and had a very liquid diahreah and I could see a few white threads. She's curled up in a ball now - very quiet and I can hear her stomach gurgling away - is this normal?


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

diarrhea I meant lol !!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi was it drontal tablet used for worming? It's not uncommon for this to make the puppy have diarrhea or to feel a little lethargic. It hopefully should clear in a couple of days. If not a visit to the vets just to be safe. 
Molly was violently sick after her last dose, but the vets said it wasn't unusual and will still have worked on any creepy things as long as she wasn't sick directly after taking it!


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't like giving my pooch any chemicals for worms or files and ticks, sadly it does make them very sick and spot ons are another nasty business. To prevent fleas and kill worms I feed Olly raw garlic, DE powder, pumpkin deeds and I give him apple cider vinegar. I just had results from his poo and he is free of worms.
You can read about DE here, http://www.imbaliridgebacks.co.uk/diatomaceous_earth.html


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you - happily she has made a dramatic recovery this afternoon xx


----------

